# الاب لابنته اول خزان عاطفي للحب لها



## حياة بالمسيح (9 نوفمبر 2020)

الاب لابنته اول خزان عاطفي للحب لها فلو شافت الحب الكلي من ابيها ولو لقته سند وظهر لها ويعتني بها بطفولتها وبشبابها وشبعانة من حب ابيها صدقوني لن تبحث عن حب خارج البيت ولن تخدع بكلمات لطيفة معسولة من اي شاب تلاقيه في حياتها وكما يقولون خير الامور اوسطها فليكن الاباء والامهات ليش اشداء معاقبين لبناتهن على اخطائهن ولكن بالحوار المتبادل وبالنقاش المبني على سماع ارائهن الخاصة وجعلهن يرون اخطائهن بطريقة سليمة بعيدة عن الضرب والعنف والصراخ والشتم فصدقوني سيعتذرن وسيعدن بعدم تكرار ما فعلن سابقاً فشجعوهن على القيام باعمال ايجابية فهن ضعيفات نفسياً كما يقول الكتاب المقدس( شجعوا ضعاف النفوس) في مشاكلهن واسندوهن في قراراتهن الصحيحة فهن سيصبحن امهات المستقبل اللواتي سيقدن انفسهن واسرهن فإن لم يكن قويات الشخصية فكيف سيمنحونها لابنائهن في المستقبل
وزرع القيم والمبادئ الاساسية الايمانية المسيحية فيهن سيحصدون اجيالاً مكرسة للمسيح وأسر عايشة للمسيح ولمجد اسمه القدوس


----------

